# Aquila Sports Horses



## Holding (13 November 2013)

Anyone heard of Aquila Sports Horses? Please PM me with any details if you have.


----------



## FlaxenPony05 (13 November 2013)

They've got such a lovely chestnut Welsh D up for sale, he's gorgeous!


----------



## Holding (13 November 2013)

Yes, he is rather nice, isn't he? The website is very smart and they seem to have some nice horses, but just wondered if anyone had any dealings with them before I make any further enquiries!


----------



## catwithclaws (13 November 2013)

Will watch this thread with interest as I'm always drooling over their horses for sale!


----------



## Fun Times (6 July 2015)

Dredging up an old thread. If anyone has further info on Aquila please could you pm me (asking on behalf of a very good friend who is horse searching).


----------



## Fun Times (7 July 2015)

Fun Times said:



			Dredging up an old thread. If anyone has further info on Aquila please could you pm me (asking on behalf of a very good friend who is horse searching).
		
Click to expand...

No one?? Surely someone has heard of or used these guys??


----------



## HideandSeek (7 July 2015)

I've heard of them and seen some good reviews, I've also seen a few bad reviews but no first hand experience, I'm afraid.


----------



## Passtheshampoo (7 July 2015)

My friend has a lovely big coloured mare she purchased from them last year. She is everything they said she was, a super well behaved all rounder.


----------



## Fun Times (7 July 2015)

Thank you for the responses both.


----------



## Noodles_3 (7 July 2015)

I know a lady who bought her mare from them earlier this year and she is a lovely little thing. Sold as described I believe and she adores her. She always has nice things to say about them.


----------



## ApacheWarrior1 (10 March 2016)

Don't touch them with a barge-pole - I bought a little supposedly quiet horse there last year which was rising 7 so I believed had enough riding experience under saddle - WRONG!  When I delved into his history and found his breeder/owner it turns out he was difficult to break in and was therefore left in a field for 6 years - he only had about 4 months riding experience when I bought him.  I was hospitalised by him in the first month, and still have complete memory loss of that day. He has since bronked an experienced rider off 3 times in quick succession.  Aquila are very clever at removing any mention of them on the internet, although one clever girl did manage to create a page on Facebook which in the month of January 2015 alone had 13 people raise their hands to say they had all had bad experiences with Aquila with dangerous horses they would not take back and would not refund.  I believe the girl was made to take the FB page down by their solicitors but she was interestingly offered a partial refund on the unsuitable horse she was sold and had to sell on.


----------



## cobsandbassets (10 March 2016)

Long time lurker but had to comment on this. Agree with above poster. Bought a bombproof cob who turned out to be unbroken. Have persevered with her but loads of problems. Yes the fb page did have to be taken down as part of the court case but Aquila are now on Dodgy Horse Dealers UK. My story is there. Be very careful, have it vetted by your own vet and buy in the knowledge that you'll NEVER get all your money back even if you do manage to get her to take the horse back.


----------



## shortstuff99 (10 March 2016)

Random question, but how did you not know it wasn't broken? Did you not try it?


----------



## cobsandbassets (10 March 2016)

To clarify. She was unbroken or badly started when she arrived at Aquila. They rushed her. Several current and former members of staff have come forward to help with court cases and give information and I have been in touch with three who knew the mare when she was there.  I tried her in their arena and she seemed fine but I rather foolishly didn't ask to hack her and took them at their word that she was fine. Had done my homework, so I thought, and hadn't been able to find a bad word anywhere. Caveat Emptor and all that.


----------



## shortstuff99 (10 March 2016)

Right makes more sense now!


----------



## ApacheWarrior1 (10 March 2016)

I am under no illusion that by tomorrow this thread will have been deleted but its important that people know who the unscrupulous dealers are.  What worries me is that a lot of these dodgy horses that people end up buying will be sold on as there is nothing else they can do with them and accidents will happen.


----------



## ApacheWarrior1 (10 March 2016)

ApacheWarrior1 said:



			Don't touch them with a barge-pole - I bought a little supposedly quiet horse there last year which was rising 7 so I believed had enough riding experience under saddle - WRONG!  When I delved into his history and found his breeder/owner it turns out he was difficult to break in and was therefore left in a field for 6 years - he only had about 4 months riding experience when I bought him.  I was hospitalised by him in the first month, and still have complete memory loss of that day. He has since bronked an experienced rider off 3 times in quick succession.  Aquila are very clever at removing any mention of them on the internet, although one clever girl did manage to create a page on Facebook which in the month of January 2015 alone had 13 people raise their hands to say they had all had bad experiences with Aquila with dangerous horses they would not take back and would not refund.  I believe the girl was made to take the FB page down by their solicitors but she was interestingly offered a partial refund on the unsuitable horse she was sold and had to sell on.
		
Click to expand...

Apologies that should read January 2016 when the Facebook page was created.


----------



## poglet1991 (10 March 2016)

My pony is from aquila and he is my horse of a lifetime lifetime. Can't fault them I tried him in lots of situations before I bought him and had him vetted. I part exed and my gelding went to a lovely home. I also recommend Them to a lady on my yard and she bought a homebred youngster from them who she adores and was as described. I wouldn't hesitate to have another from them but I've only ever heard good things so I guess I'm biased.


----------



## hihosilver (10 March 2016)

really! doggy dealers is your friend!!


----------



## dreamcometrue (11 March 2016)

I bought a mare from them one year ago.  She is super and they were brilliant to deal with.


----------



## Supertrooper (12 March 2016)

My friend contacted them re a horse for sale but never heard anything back from them xx


----------



## ApacheWarrior1 (12 March 2016)

Then your friend had a very lucky escape!


----------



## Fox5 (8 June 2016)

Left numerous emails phone calls etc as I was interested in a number of their advertised horses. If they don't answer queries from potential buyers I dread to think how hard it is to contact them if there are any isses.  I have noticed the website is currently down. Think I shall avoid after reading these comments though.


----------



## landyandy (8 June 2016)

I contacted them regarding a horse for sale last year, I was messed about a lot, and have seen said horse for sale again by someone else, think I had a lucky escape too.


----------



## ApacheWarrior1 (8 June 2016)

Take a look in Facebook page "reviews and warnings about Aquila sport horses dealers " - lucky escape if it saves you buying from them


----------



## onemoretime (8 June 2016)

ApacheWarrior1 said:



			Don't touch them with a barge-pole - I bought a little supposedly quiet horse there last year which was rising 7 so I believed had enough riding experience under saddle - WRONG!  When I delved into his history and found his breeder/owner it turns out he was difficult to break in and was therefore left in a field for 6 years - he only had about 4 months riding experience when I bought him.  I was hospitalised by him in the first month, and still have complete memory loss of that day. He has since bronked an experienced rider off 3 times in quick succession.  Aquila are very clever at removing any mention of them on the internet, although one clever girl did manage to create a page on Facebook which in the month of January 2015 alone had 13 people raise their hands to say they had all had bad experiences with Aquila with dangerous horses they would not take back and would not refund.  I believe the girl was made to take the FB page down by their solicitors but she was interestingly offered a partial refund on the unsuitable horse she was sold and had to sell on.
		
Click to expand...

  OP needs to go on FB site Dodgy Dealers The Truth and DD UK and read up!!


----------



## onemoretime (8 June 2016)

ApacheWarrior1 said:



			I am under no illusion that by tomorrow this thread will have been deleted but its important that people know who the unscrupulous dealers are.  What worries me is that a lot of these dodgy horses that people end up buying will be sold on as there is nothing else they can do with them and accidents will happen.
		
Click to expand...

  Yes, this is true, they usually get chucked in the sales for some poor unsuspecting person to come along and buy!


----------



## Abi90 (8 June 2016)

Two people on my yard had dealing with them.

First girl's issues:

1. Apparently a well loved and talented mare with no issues, arrived at he yard and couldn't settle (not to be unexpected and not the concern) but horse suffered severe seperation anxiety and would rear in the stable if left alone at all. The issues themselves were not the problem it was just that this horse had apparently been out and about and Aquila did not mention that she would do this. So horse goes back and the swap for another.

2. A 6 yr old gelding, very lovely and very cuddly with no handling issues even when he moved yard. When she first tries to sit on the horse he bucks her off, then does this on a number of occasions. saddle is checked and is fine and so they have the vet and Physio out and it turns out he had onset of kissing spines. Horse was vetted before purchase and somehow passed! Now the horse showed no issues under saddle when ridden so foul play suspected with use of drugs so they are getting the bloods done. Also, when vetted he was not vetted under saddle... I can't remember why but something to do with tack not being available, the vet did not mention this post vetting (they were unable to attend after having taken time off work to attend vetting of first horse). 

The entire time they were having problems Aquila were rude to them and unhelpful and the story is as yet unresolved.

Lady number 2 bought a little mare from the and had her vetted by the vet they said was already coming to the yard and so would be less expensive. Horse passed the 5 stage vet.

The horse has problems with her hocks and onset of kissing spines and cushings and is not fit for purpose... None of this was mentioned in the vet. 

I realise a lot of these issues are due to horses passing vettings when the shouldn't. So the fault may not lie with Aquila but if it doesn't then there are at least some dodgy vets in Yorkshire!


----------



## wench (8 June 2016)

How do you expect a vet to diagnose kissing spines without xraying?


----------



## Abi90 (8 June 2016)

wench said:



			How do you expect a vet to diagnose kissing spines without xraying?
		
Click to expand...

 No one expects him to diagnose however had the horse been ridden under saddle at the vetting it would have been obvious that something was wrong as he was clearly very sore and the subsequent vet and Physio that looked at him knew there was something wrong immediately.

They might not get the diagnosis but if he was that obviously sore why was it not picked up? Unless the horse was on pain relief or it was due to the fact that he apparently couldn't be ridden at the vetting. It should have at least been noted. 

ETA - as far as the other horse goes the KS is not the issue, there is another medical problem (oh which the ins and outs I am not sure of) should have been picked up at a vetting.


----------



## Fox5 (8 June 2016)

Really worried to hear there may be a dodgy vet operating in Yorkshire. About to purchase my first horse (not from ASH) A number of vets that are recommended by ASH are in my area. I was planning to use one to provide vetting for me. Can anyone recommend a good vet in Yorkshire?

Was wondering if the vets listed by ASH on their site know of the reputation of these dealers.

I know if my business was on their site I would be having a long hard think if I wanted to be associated with them.

Maybe if established vets with good reputations refuse to go to the yard ASH will be forced into selling fewer animals to unsuspecting horse lovers as few buyers buy without vetting.


----------



## cobsandbassets (8 June 2016)

I was mis sold a horse from ASH. Fortunately not a vet fail and we are now progressing. Please do not use either them or any vets they recommend on their website (which is mysteriously down due to service issues btw).


----------



## Fox5 (8 June 2016)

Hi

I noticed the site was down.  All the vets listed are all local to me.

Unfortunately my trusted vets - the ones I use for my beloved dogs only specialise in small animals. 

Maybe my vet could recommend a equine vet that is not listed on the ASH site.

I am sorry to hear that you have had problems with this dealer. Its hard enough when you are the victim of wrong doing. However when you add into the mix safety and the heartbreak of dealing with a live animal, which you have probably formed a bond with....I cannot imagine how stressful and sad the situation is for you. 

I have been looking for a horse for a few months now.  I am at the stage of my life if I don't follow my dream of having my own I never will. However after hearing so many horror stories I am starting to think I might just continue at my riding school .....

Good luck with your proceedings.  Fortunately the good guys normally win.


----------



## landyandy (8 June 2016)

Fox5 said:



			Can anyone recommend a good vet in Yorkshire

where abouts in Yorkshire, also don't know what vets are on ASH website
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Makemineacob (8 June 2016)

Fox5 said:



			Hi

I noticed the site was down.  All the vets listed are all local to me.

Unfortunately my trusted vets - the ones I use for my beloved dogs only specialise in small animals. 

Maybe my vet could recommend a equine vet that is not listed on the ASH site.

I am sorry to hear that you have had problems with this dealer. Its hard enough when you are the victim of wrong doing. However when you add into the mix safety and the heartbreak of dealing with a live animal, which you have probably formed a bond with....I cannot imagine how stressful and sad the situation is for you. 

I have been looking for a horse for a few months now.  I am at the stage of my life if I don't follow my dream of having my own I never will. However after hearing so many horror stories I am starting to think I might just continue at my riding school .....

Good luck with your proceedings.  Fortunately the good guys normally win.
		
Click to expand...

Jenny from Ridings Equine (owner of the practice) would be the only vet I would use in Yorkshire, she is an excellent vet and I've used her for a number of years as have all my horsey friends. I'm certainly not saying there are bad vets in Yorkshire, I just don't have experience of them to be able to give a recommendation of someone I would trust.


----------



## Moobucket (9 June 2016)

Please please be very careful or avoid like the plague. My friend bought a chestnut gelding from them which would have bursts of violent reaction to pain. Completely shattered her confidence. They took it back and they sold it on to a 14 year old girl!! They were denied a refund and were only given the choice of swapping for another mare. The sweetest mare but discovered to have kissing spines and stifle problems. Terrible heart ache all round and not a cheap experience. Very aggressive to deal with.


----------



## teacups (9 June 2016)

landyandy said:





Fox5 said:



			Can anyone recommend a good vet in Yorkshire

where abouts in Yorkshire, also don't know what vets are on ASH website
		
Click to expand...

They are in Pontefract, South Yorkshire, and vets they list as in their area are:

Churchfield Vets Barnsley
Ridings Equine Vets Yorkshire
Minster Vets York
Ledston Equine West Yorkshire
Herd & Partners

I only know Minster, and as far as I am aware they have a very good reputation.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## swilliam (9 June 2016)

Agree with Minster and Churchfield are very good too. Moorhouse Equine Vets near Doncaster are good, and one of their vets - Simon but don't know his surname, has just set up in Rotherham. He's very good, as is Gonda in Maltby. Don't know the others above.


----------



## RunToEarth (9 June 2016)

teacups said:





landyandy said:



			They are in Pontefract, South Yorkshire, and vets they list as in their area are:

Churchfield Vets Barnsley
Ridings Equine Vets Yorkshire
Minster Vets York
Ledston Equine West Yorkshire
Herd & Partners

I only know Minster, and as far as I am aware they have a very good reputation.
		
Click to expand...

Churchfield have their own equine unit, I've used them for years before moving, they are second to none.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Fox5 (9 June 2016)

Hi was planning on using Minster.  So its good to know that they have a good reputation.  Thank you for your help.  Just need to find the one now!


----------



## landyandy (9 June 2016)

I second moorhouse equine vets, I have used them for years,


----------

